# Sport Seats vs Premium Seats



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Please advise...

After a few test drives in 330's with sport seats I am beginning to worry that the sport seats will not be as comfortable as I’d like, especially on long trips. My main complaint is that the seat bolstering pushes into my left outer thigh. Also the seat feels a little firm for long trips…it is just hard to relax in the seats. At 5-10 and 190 lbs, I know I could lose a few pounds…. Just in case the Atkins’ diet doesn’t work, does anyone have any tips? I have searched the postings and the only options that I have been able to come up with are: 

1) Buy the premium package but not the sport package. Can’t see doing this if I buy a sedan. This may be an option is I go with the coupe.
2) Add a “center vest” to the sport seats to fill in the cavity when traveling long distances. Sheep skin? Suggested sources...
3) Get used to it.
4) …any other ideas, especially ones that have been proven to work?

Thanks for the help,
Tom


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Get the sport package, try it out for a few weeks. If you really can't live with it, I'm sure there will be plenty of people that would be willing to trade their premium package seats for your sport seats.


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm with you. I had the sport seats in my 323ci and I grew to despise them. They are not comfortable on long trips(didn't like them on short ones either), and the right bolster dug into my back. Have the "basic" seats on my new 330i and I love them.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I live in Syracuse and travel all over.(mainly to Buffalo) about two and a half hours away. I have the sport seats and they KILL my back on my long trips. They are also hard to get in and out of especially for larger people ( I don't have that issue being 5'7") But I love them on short drives and spirited driving. And of course with the sedan ... you get more of a coupe set up underneath with the sport package.My advise is that if you are a true sport enthusist driver get the sport seats ... if this car will be a trip taker or a daily comuter ONLY get yourself the flat seats. :thumbup:


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Don't get the SP seats.

For the larger BMW driver the "regular" seats are extremely comfortable.

I like the Sport seats since I'm about 140lbs 6'0" and I'm already kinda swimming in the sports seats...... The regular seats would be horrible


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, I should have posted my height and weight. I'm 6-2, 200 pounds. Your size definitely makes a difference. It was harder for me getting into and out of the car with sport seats. Probably wouldn't be such a problem if I was shorter.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i wouldn't worry about it. along as your faithful (you can't cheat, otherwise it's futile), atkins works. in fact, it's awesome. btw, i love my sports seats (5'11, 190--rock hard muscle, baby).


----------



## jk330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a 2002 330ci and I love my sport seats. I am about 5'11 and 185lb.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The sport seats are excellent. I've been on a long trip in them and found them to be very comfortable. The seat has so many adjustments, I think it is very hard not to find a comfortable seating position.

I think the part that seems to bother your leg might eventually break in and get a little more comfortable.

I am about your size 5'10" and 190 lbs. I wouldn't exactly say I could loose weight so maybe our physics are different as I give off a trim or maybe I should say 'fit' appearance. 

OTOH The new regular seats I think are much better then they used to be, they now are 8 way adjustable which I think makes a BIG difference so I think the old argument that the sport seats are worth the price of admission for the seats alone are not as appropriate as it used to be.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I always felt that firm seats helped me on long trips and I absolutely love sport seats. The extended tigh support is very useful as I'm 6'2" with long legs. 
You should spend more time in the seats before you make a decision, I've heard of one guy that would always spend at least one hour in the car reading books before buying new car.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm a small guy--5' 8", 155--still, at first I was very conscious of the leg bolsters & was worried I wouldn't get used to them, but now I'm quite comfortable. For those of you with sport seats & back complaints: do you have the lumbar adjustment ; it makes a big difference I think (Note: I don't believe it's available on 323-325 ...).


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I love the sport seats especially the thigh support . I've got some girth too and the bolsters don't even bother me.  I have the PP too and love the lumbar. One of the main reasons I got the PP.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The non-sport seats are MUCH more comfortable...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

The longest stretch I have been in my sports seats without stopping was 4 hours of driving, I never felt uncomfortable. I just like the way the sport seats "hug" you more, and I love the thigh support. Plus they just look cool  I am 6'0 155 lbs :thumbup:


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

To summarize so far...

1) Sport seats, once you get used to them usually work out to be comfortable, even for the 190lb class drivers. 

2) However, some folks always find sport seats uncomfortable on long trips. This is related to lumbar support, or lack there of, poor lumbar support, stiff bolster and firmness.

3) Premium seats (with lumbar adjustment) are universally seen as comfortable, more so than sport seats.

4) The new premium seats are seen as superior to older “non sport” seats.

5) Trading sport seats for Premium seats is an option.

6) The suggestion that the bolster may wear in is something that had occurred to me. Is that what others have experienced? 

7) I like the idea of sitting in the seats for an hour. I will book some seat time at Rasmussen’s. 

So, does anyone have ideas on how to turn sport seats into seats that are as comfortable as premium seats? Something that can be used as a long-trip add-in and removed for daily driving…

BTW, I am planning on an ED in July, but if I had to decide today, I think I would go with the coupe, PP and then shop for sport wheel and tires latter. This would give me the premium seats, sport suspension, and sport steering wheel. Then pick up some M68 wheels or equivalent later. I could then use the M98 wheels for snow/ice tires. 

However, I do think that it is a better value to purchase the sport package, with sport seats, M68 wheel and white turn-signal indicators. I just need to convince myself that sport seats will not drive me crazy. (The hour of reading is sounding like a good idea.)

The suggestion that the bolster may wear in is something that had occurred to me. Is that what others have experienced? 

I like the idea of sitting in the seats for an hour. I will book some seat time at Rasmussen’s. 

Thanks for all the input…keep it coming.

Tom


----------



## dj330xi (May 25, 2002)

*I'll take em!!*

I'd gladly trade my black leatherette power seats for any black power sport seats. I find the regular seat too short for my long legs (6'1") and would love more support for spirited driving.

If anyone wants to trade, my seats are in perfect condition - just let me know!!

[email protected]


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

intempo said:


> *BTW, I am planning on an ED in July, but if I had to decide today, I think I would go with the coupe, PP and then shop for sport wheel and tires latter. This would give me the premium seats, sport suspension, and sport steering wheel. Then pick up some M68 wheels or equivalent later. I could then use the M98 wheels for snow/ice tires.
> *


The steering wheel for the Coupe is the same whether you get the sport package or not . . .


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

You can always adjust the side bolsters by bending the metal bar that is inside of them. Just push down on the outer edges while you are sitting on the seat and you will see that they have some "give". I am sure that you can do this to the ones at your back, but have not needed to do so. I am 6'-2" and 210 and by bending the bottom bolsters a little, I have made the sport seats even more comfortable. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I just bought this back cushion:
http://www.brookstone.com/shop/prod...&subcategory_code=512&search_type=subcategory

and this seat cushion:
http://www.brookstone.com/shop/prod...&subcategory_code=512&search_type=subcategory

from brookstone. They seem to make a big difference so far. I've always thought that my sport seats were too firm and uncomfortable on longer (over 1 hour) trips. I have tried lots of different seating positions. My sport seats don't have the lumbar support, and I've found that I really needed that. The annoying thing about the cushions is that they slide around a bit when you get in and out of the car (and they're ugly and embarassing), but they do make the car more comfortable. FWIW, I don't think the regular 3 series seats are much better (even the ones that are 8 way adjustable). The 5 series seats for some reason, are incredibly comfortable (another reason why I continue to fantasize about trading my car in for the last of the e39s). I'm also thinking about have the seats re-stuffed with a different, more compliant foam, and adding more lumbar support-- so that I can maintain a "factory" look. The other option is to get some seat covers to cover the cushions and hold them in place-- but all of the seat covers I've seen are ugly.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, I love the Sport Seats. Coming from my past cars, two Integra GSR's, the Sport Seats are very similar. I like the firmness and the bolsters and overall the way the seat holds you in place.

My 325 did not have Lumbar but the 330 does. I have not found the ideal lumbar setting, as most of my driving is short spirited driving, under 30 miles. Tomorrow, I will doing a 03 hour trip in the car so I am anxious to see how they do. I drove the 325 to FL, which was about 06 Hours and the seats were fine. I am hoping with the addition of the Lumbar support the ride will be even better.

The only real downside is the increased difficulty getting in and out of the car. The Standard Seats make it a breeze to hop in and out of the car. While not really a problem, you have to worry about wear on the side bolsters.

For the record, I am 5'9" and weigh around 187. I did let someone drive the car yesterday who is over 6' and he loved it. He had plenty of leg room and headroom in the car, something he was very surprised about.


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

5'10" 180lbs........long trips.......Sports seats are the way to go.
I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## virex (Feb 26, 2003)

can someone post a pic of sports and regular seats

thanks...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

heres a decent view of sport seats









found more thigh support is not extended



















one more in a brighter color


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

skyehill said:


> *I'm with you. I had the sport seats in my 323ci and I grew to despise them. They are not comfortable on long trips(didn't like them on short ones either), and the right bolster dug into my back. Have the "basic" seats on my new 330i and I love them. *


Indeed! I had 12-way power seats in my old Audi A6. However, I much more prefer the standard seats in my 330i! Besides, after all you're not driving a rally car, so you don't need seats to hold you in there like a body-cast.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

BalticVid said:


> *5'10" 180lbs........long trips.......Sports seats are the way to go.
> I wouldnt have it any other way. *


The sports seats are no good! I'm 6'1" 220lbs. I am not fat by the way. Anyhow, I have sat in Bimmer with sport seats, and I don't feel comfortable in them. I don't exactly "fit" in them since I am a large person. Those raised bolsters are probably good for sub-6' people, though.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I am 5'10" and 170 lbs and the sport seats (from the different times I have sat in them, though not for too long) seem pretty comfortable. I am also getting the performance package with alcanatara/cloth seats, which will make them a bit softer and eliminate the wear issue at the same time.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm 6'3" 190lbs, and I find the sport seats the most comfortable seats I have ever sat in for longer than 2 mins. I prefer the G35 Coupe's though, but I haven't had extended time in it yet.

I had a non-SP loaner for almost a month, and I never EVER got comfortable in them. I always felt way too perched up, never actually sitting IN the damn thing.

I can say I *HATE* the non-SP seats.


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

drmwvr said:


> *You can always adjust the side bolsters by bending the metal bar that is inside of them. Just push down on the outer edges while you are sitting on the seat and you will see that they have some "give". I am sure that you can do this to the ones at your back, but have not needed to do so. I am 6'-2" and 210 and by bending the bottom bolsters a little, I have made the sport seats even more comfortable. :thumbup: *


This sounds like a practical solution from drmwvr to customizing the sport seats for the bigger guys. What bugged me was the seat bolster, not the back bolster.

At this point I am leaning toward the sedan with SP, PP, zenons, heated front seats, with ED in July. This combination offers the styling of the SP, luxuries of PP (with lumbar adjustment), practicality of a sedan and the stiffest chassis. So if I can make the sprort seats comfortable, it's a home run.

Three ideas are in the lead for making the sport seats comfortable:

1) Adjust seat bolster per _ drmwvr _. Has anyone else tried this "adjustment" with success?

2) Swap seats with someone who has premium seats in black leather.

3) Order the coupe without the SP (instead of the sedan) with the PP, zenon and heated seats. Later purchase M68 wheels.

Anyone tried _drmwvr _ adjustment with success?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

intempo, perhaps my e-mail was unclear...I adjusted my seat bolster, not my side (back) bolsters. To do this, all I did was push down hard (while sitting in the seat) on the seat bolsters and they moved/bent down and stayed there. This basically spread the bolsters apart thus making the seat wider. I had to do this a couple of times before I got the width I wanted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks drmwvr for the additional clarification. Do you find the adjusted seats as good as the premium seats? Do you have lumbar support (comes with PP)? Any regrets, do you wish you did not have the SP seats?

Thanks again.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

"Do you find the adjusted seats as good as the premium seats?" I did not try the premium seats since I did not like the headroom they took away with all of the additional motors/electonics etc. underneath them. My old A4 had manual seats and I have always liked them for their simplicity (and additional headroom they afford me).

"Do you have lumbar support (comes with PP)?" No.

"Any regrets, do you wish you did not have the SP seats?" No, however, they are harder to get into and out of due to the back (side) bolsters. You may want to try getting in and out of a car equiped with the SP seats a couple of times before you get them. Other than that, both my wife and I love the adjustability and comfort of the SP seats, especially the thigh support that pulls out towards the front of the car. 

As others have said, go try both and let your rear do the talking! I especially like the idea of taking a book with you and reading in the driver's seat for an hour or so! I will try this next time I purchase a car (not for a long time).

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have had to take my car to the dealer and my loaner is a 2003 325i. It does not have SP but does have the PP Seats. They are power and leather.

I will say this, the car is definately easier to get in and out of. The seats are more comfortable, from a soft mushy standpoint. You sink into them more. The SP Seats are definately more firm and offer a lot more support.

I definately prefer the SP Seats over the regular seats when it comes to driving the car, which is what I want.

Though, if all I did was get in and out, I would take the regular seats.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

Glad to see Im not the only one who had this delimma. I decided to go with the "standard" seats becuase I am in and out of my car all day and the sports looked like they would be a hinderence in day-to-day use.
I will take delivery in three weeks (in transit now), so we'll see how it goes--
330Ci, Red, Sand, P-Pkg, Step, Htd Seats, Floor mats, $36,975 delivered.
Hope I made the right decision--may upgrade on the wheels later but the standard 330 Ci 17's look good in pictures so I'll wait to see how I like them in person. Made this purchase through BMW Military sales and am taking delivery here in Korea. Cant wait!


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

Great price.........:thumbup:


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

I have 2 bimmers one with sport seats and one without, I can tell you the one with sport seats took a week or two to get the right position now I wouldnt no what to do with out them, my other car has the plain janes there all right but I love the sports My wife is still getting use to it
As for long trips I drove from colorado to so. cal, and I felt great the lumbar is great, that was one feature my sales man didnt know about, new for 03 sport seats


----------

